# Компьютерные технологии > Операционные системы > Microsoft Windows 10 >  Как обновить систему до Windows 10 уже приобретенного устройства?

## DEL

Это очень легко:

    Зарезервируйте бесплатное обновление до Windows 10 прямо сейчас в приложении Переход на Windows 10.

    Обновите версию после получения уведомления о том, что Windows 10 загружена, а ваше устройство готово к обновлению.2

    Наслаждайтесь Windows 10 бесплатно!1

----------

